# Non flowering of Paph hybrids and species



## sastry (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi
i have these Paphs for few years now and they have grown well ( I think) and in spite of having 3-4 heads and good vegetative growth, i don't see any flowers. Can some one throw some light on this, i have given enough light also
Thank you
sastry


----------



## Anca86 (Jan 15, 2022)

sastry said:


> Hi
> i have these Paphs for few years now and they have grown well ( I think) and in spite of having 3-4 heads and good vegetative growth, i don't see any flowers. Can some one throw some light on this, i have given enough light also
> Thank you
> sastry
> ...


How do you fertilize? How often do you repot?


----------



## eds (Jan 15, 2022)

Add what Paphiopedilum are they?


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 15, 2022)

And what are your day/night temperatures both summer and winter? Are they grown under artificial light?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2022)

what are they?
Look too green to me - more light, probably.


----------



## sastry (Jan 19, 2022)

Anca86 said:


> How do you fertilize? How often do you repot?


Hi
I feed mainly fish emulsion and NPK 20-20-20 once a month @ 1ml / litre of water.
sastry


----------



## sastry (Jan 19, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> And what are your day/night temperatures both summer and winter? Are they grown under artificial light?


Hi
Day temperatures during summer are 32 C + for short time, night will 19- 22 C
we don't have pronounced winter here, however during the months of Nov - Jan, it will be around 24-25C during day time and will be 16-18 C during night. As these are kept in the poly house, there may not be much variations in the temperature. They are all under natural light in poly house with shade net during summer months to filter additional light.
sastry


----------



## sastry (Jan 19, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> what are they?
> Look too green to me - more light, probably.


They are multiflorals and i felt there was enough light, do you feel it is less ?
sastry


----------



## sastry (Jan 19, 2022)

eds said:


> Add what Paphiopedilum are they?


They are multiflorals 
sastry


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2022)

Some roths/hybrids needs a bit cooler at night to initiate flowering.
You could try more light and slowing down with the fertilizer in the 'cooler' weather.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 19, 2022)

You only feed once a month?


----------



## Ray (Jan 19, 2022)

sastry said:


> Hi
> I feed mainly fish emulsion and NPK 20-20-20 once a month @ 1ml / litre of water.
> sastry


It sounds like your plants are underfed - your regimen is providing about half of what I feed.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2022)

Send them to me.


----------



## sastry (Jan 20, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> what are they?
> Look too green to me - more light, probably.


Hi
We will try with that, Thank you
sastry


----------



## sastry (Jan 20, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Send them to me.


Hi
Ha ha ha Nice suggestion !!


----------



## sastry (Jan 20, 2022)

Ray said:


> It sounds like your plants are underfed - your regimen is providing about half of what I feed.


Ok Thank you let me try to revise the schedule
sastry


----------

